# Yipee, solved an old problem



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had the problem of my kids slipping and sliding during a bath ever since I moved to this house over a year ago. I have tried so many things to try and give them secure footing in the stainless steel sink, all to no avail. I posted in Rocks thread just yesterday. Oh hello happiness! I just saw that cutting board sitting next to the sink and decided to try it. It stayed firm because of it's straight shape. MiMi didn't slip and slide on the wood surface, and the water drained even better, because MiMi's tail wasn't clogging the drain. Sigh. A year old problem solved in one simple moment.

So, do you want to see pictures of the job? I am nothing short of proud of my job, but my daughter is so beautiful it just takes my breath away when she is all clean. Maltese are just plain gorgeous. Every single one...but here is mine....



















Oops, I see I need to do a little touch up on the front paws...gotta get to that.

Love, Sylvia


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mimi looks beautiful, so white and pristine! I bathe mine in the tub and have a mat down so they don't slip.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mimi looks beautiful, so white and pristine! I bathe mine in the tub and have a mat down so they don't slip.


I don't have a hand held shower in the tub. The shower head is nine feet high, good grief I hate this stupid house. It looks all nice an perty, but nothing functions well. Try a shower wand from a nine foot shower. 

Doesn't she look all pretty? I did a little trim too. I haven't decided if I will keep the "town and country" cut, or let her hair grow back to full length. Fortunately, I don't have to make a decision for a while.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - Memes looks gorgeous! You did the cut? Just perfect. She's so beautiful. :wub::wub: And gad you fixed the slipping problem.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am just learning how to do a Maltese cut. So, I think I did a pretty good job and i am proud of myself. At the same time we came into a lever espresso machine. Let me tell you what a challenge _that_ is to master. 

Something in me just drives me to try for perfection. I know that we can never actually reach perfection, but trying to, whether you are grooming a Malt or making cappuccino....the striving for perfection, falling short, trying again...that is GOOD. I will make a perfect micro -foam and pour a perfect heart...one day. And I will do tribute to my angels beauty with an excellent haircut. I will keep trying...and that is so much fun. 

You know what I mean, don't you?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I am just learning how to do a Maltese cut. So, I think I did a pretty good job and i am proud of myself. At the same time we came into a lever espresso machine. Let me tell you what a challenge _that_ is to master.
> 
> Something in me just drives me to try for perfection. I know that we can never actually reach perfection, but trying to, whether you are grooming a Malt or making cappuccino....the striving for perfection, falling short, trying again...that is GOOD. I will make a perfect micro -foam and pour a perfect heart...one day. And I will do tribute to my angels beauty with an excellent haircut. I will keep trying...and that is so much fun.
> 
> You know what I mean, don't you?


Please, Sylvia, I'm Ms. Anal when it comes to details and perfection...when it comes to work. Not so much everything else but yes I do pride myself in that in my work. Just wish everyone I worked with felt the same way But few do and it's very frustrating. We retired our cappucino maker a few years ago. Jim was the pro but neither of us is wild about caffeine so it's up in the closet. :huh:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylvia, once again, Mimi lives up to her name (Marilyn Monroe). She is simply gorgeous and I can't believe that you groomed her yourself, she looks professionally done. Good job!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

mimi is certainly a beauty. Love her cut.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh MiMi, you are gorgeous!!! Sylvia you did a great job on her cut!!! I am so close to having Ben cut (having is the operative word since I can barely cut my toe nails). He will be one year next month and I am waiting till after his BD. I love his coat but it is soooooo hot in Florida. I don't want my desires to keep him from being comfortable.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylvia, MiMi took my breath away too. She is just gorgeous!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Mimi is absolutely gorgeous. You did a great job on her cut.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks just beautiful :wub: nice job!!

I also had that problem but lately got one of those none slip rubber bath mats with the rubber suction cup base and cut it down to fit the sink and cut a hole where the drain is. Works perfectly


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> She looks just beautiful :wub: nice job!!
> 
> I also had that problem but lately got one of those none slip rubber bath mats with the rubber suction cup base and cut it down to fit the sink and cut a hole where the drain is. Works perfectly


Is you sink stainless? I thought to do that, but it didn't seem like the suction cups would hold on the metal, or maybe because the bottom of my sink is curved.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Is you sink stainless? I thought to do that, but it didn't seem like the suction cups would hold on the metal, or maybe because the bottom of my sink is curved.


It is yes  just the regular double sink. If you cut it small enough the curve is mainly eliminated. Still big enough for the dogs not to slip though.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If I can find one. It is amazing how hard it is to find the regular, old fashioned bath mat. The ones I have seen are cut-out bubble stuff and it looks like the little paws could get caught.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I know what you mean  I got mine at winners, they had a lot of that kind. Just flat blue rubber. But hey what you have done has fixed your problem.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful face...what a cutie! Now that my Lexie is getting older, she sometimes sticks a foot in the hole of the sink, so I just use a square of that rubber shelf liner the size of the sink and don't cut out a hole. It gives her traction and doesn't allow her feet to fall into the sink hole.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy>>> 'Be Still my heart!!.. Mimi,... you look GORGEOUS!!! :wub:

Naddie> Mim.. you needs to thend your mama here to NY so she can makes Quincy and I beautious too!! ( Mama don'ts hab a wat of pace-ance wif all da gwoomin'.... well neefer does I..so you mama woulds hafta bees fassssst! :w00t


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Quincy>>> 'Be Still my heart!!.. Mimi,... you look GORGEOUS!!! :wub:
> 
> Naddie> Mim.. you needs to thend your mama here to NY so she can makes Quincy and I beautious too!! ( Mama don'ts hab a wat of pace-ance wif all da gwoomin'.... well neefer does I..so you mama woulds hafta bees fassssst! :w00t


Nadie and Quincy my little darlings you are already beautious.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie wants to know if Mimi is single! He has a crush on her and I don't blame him she is beautiful!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I use a Rubbermaid kitchen sink mat. I have to remember to remove it quickly because it is blue, and when I left it in for a long time it stained my old porcelain sink. I'm sure they make them in white, but I haven't seen one in my stores.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mss said:


> I use a Rubbermaid kitchen sink mat. I have to remember to remove it quickly because it is blue, and when I left it in for a long time it stained my old porcelain sink. I'm sure they make them in white, but I haven't seen one in my stores.


I could find one of those. But I don't have too many stores to choose from.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocks said:


> Louie wants to know if Mimi is single! He has a crush on her and I don't blame him she is beautiful!


Yes, MiMi is single. However, tell Louie that she does have a very protective big brother who is huge...I mean like 13 pounds.

(MiMi said Louie should meet her in Healdsburg when she goes to town without Ray.)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for you sweet remarks on MiMi and her haircut. I am such a slouch, I have a tendency to only reply to questions or with questions.

From MiMi....Kiss kiss.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous as ever!!!!! Wowsers! Sylvia, she looks so shiny and soft! :wub2: i'm glad the cutting board has made your life easier . Sometimes, it's the simple things that really make a difference!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She looks like perfection:wub:. Her coat is so snow white. Glad you solved the slippery slope problem in the sink:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> She looks like perfection:wub:. Her coat is so snow white. Glad you solved the slippery slope problem in the sink:thumbsup:


Thanks, Lynda. She really isn't all that white, but that is a good picture. Everyday here I see pictures of Malts that just make my heart flutter. At least sixty times a day I look at my darling MiMi and just melt at her beauty.
I just kinda think that Maltese dogs are among the most beautiful creatures on earth....among the millions of beautiful living things..plants, animals and even ROCKS...like diamonds. This is such a beautiful world we live in. I love this beautiful world and the beautiful animals (peeps included), plants and minerals.


----------

